# Do YOU want to help me move to a new Island?



## Sid (May 11, 2020)

I'm looking to tip someone generously to help me move to a new island. It will require several trips probably....im just looking for someone trustworthy that is in the spirit of Animal Crossing. None of my IRL friends play so I have to rely on a stranger. Is there a kind soul out there who won't rip me off??


----------



## Firasung (May 11, 2020)

What do you need a hand with? I'd be happy to assist you, and you're welcome to review my feedback.

Also since this involves trust I'd appreciate a positive feedback when done so others who need help in the future see I am trustworthy.


----------



## Sid (May 11, 2020)

Just somebody who will keep all my stuff and give it back to me when I'm ready.


----------



## Firasung (May 11, 2020)

Yeah ill give you a hand let me open my gates and get you a code. I have a big area you can use.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

If you need me send me a message theres mpre space over the river if you need.


----------



## Hay (May 11, 2020)

Hey there! I’ve been on the site since 2016 and have 100% feedback so I am totally trustworthy! C: how much stuff do you need held? If ya still need someone


----------



## necromaxxer (May 11, 2020)

hello! if you still need help, i'm totally happy to. i don't have many reviews, but it's still 100%! i have a lot of my things in my storage as well, but i'll keep a list so everything of yours will stay safe


----------



## seularin (May 11, 2020)

if you need an extra hand , i'll be happy to help !! you can check my reviews if you need confirmation c: there's a ton of space on my island !!


----------



## Sid (May 11, 2020)

Wow, thank you for all the responses everyone!

@Firasung has been absolutely awesome in helping me out! 
I'm glad to see such generosity in this community.

I've been playing since the first AC on GameCube when I was a little kid. I used to wake up super early before school just to check on my town! Can't believe all these years later I'm still loving it!


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 12, 2020)

covid said:


> Wow, thank you for all the responses everyone!
> 
> @Firasung has been absolutely awesome in helping me out!
> I'm glad to see such generosity in this community.
> ...




I love this community. Good luck with your move.


----------



## noobie007 (May 12, 2020)

I should have posted here before I bought another cartridge for the game hahaha I also needed to move stuff from my island hahaha I restarted my island recently too. I love this community


----------



## Sid (Mar 8, 2021)

So I'm bumping this because I'm in need of the same help once again. I absolutely hate how my island is now and it's just too far beyond repair. I need a fresh start. Haven't played in a while, looking for a new beginning. Just need a trustworthy person to hold My stuff until I can create a new island and transfer everything over.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 8, 2021)

covid said:


> So I'm bumping this because I'm in need of the same help once again. I absolutely hate how my island is now and it's just too far beyond repair. I need a fresh start. Haven't played in a while, looking for a new beginning. Just need a trustworthy person to hold My stuff until I can create a new island and transfer everything over.


Hey! I'm trying to earn some tbt and I have a brand new island with no decorations yet. You can come drop everything there! When would you be coming to pick up do you think?


----------



## DerpyOnion (Mar 8, 2021)

covid said:


> So I'm bumping this because I'm in need of the same help once again. I absolutely hate how my island is now and it's just too far beyond repair. I need a fresh start. Haven't played in a while, looking for a new beginning. Just need a trustworthy person to hold My stuff until I can create a new island and transfer everything over.


I'd love to help, but my storage and inventory are too full lol


----------



## Sid (Mar 8, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Hey! I'm trying to earn some tbt and I have a brand new island with no decorations yet. You can come drop everything there! When would you be coming to pick up do you think?



im not sure what tbt is still. It says I have 98 bells and 10 seashells. Is that tbt?

do you have a dedicated area I could drop everything? The whole process shouldn't take me more than an hour maybe?


----------



## DerpyOnion (Mar 8, 2021)

covid said:


> im not sure what tbt is still. It says I have 98 bells and 10 seashells. Is that tbt?
> 
> do you have a dedicated area I could drop everything? The whole process shouldn't take me more than an hour maybe?


I would, but I gotta finish school. Sorry about that. I'm sure @Foreverfox will help though!


----------



## Valeris (Mar 8, 2021)

DerpyOnion said:


> I would, but I gotta finish school. Sorry about that. I'm sure @Foreverfox will help though!


This. From what I've seen Fox has been polite and reliable across the forums. You're in good hands; though if by some chance they can't help you I'll probably be around. TBT are the bells you have under your forum name by the way; they're used for trading a good deal on here.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 8, 2021)

Valeris said:


> This. From what I've seen Fox has been polite and reliable across the forums. You're in good hands; though if by some chance they can't help you I'll probably be around. TBT are the bells you have under your forum name by the way; they're used for trading a good deal on here.


Thank you soo much, that means the world to me! @covid   And yes, the 98 bells are your tbt.  you can send whatever you're comfortable with. you can make whatever are you want your storage. I only have houses up right now. I'll boot up and send you a dodo!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 8, 2021)

I’m also available to help all day/night if needed


----------



## Sid (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks so much everyone for offering to help!

@Foreverfox was super generous and helpful to me. Now I can get to work on my third island


----------

